# برنامج رائع للتحويل بين أنظمة الاحداثيات



## لهون جاف (26 أبريل 2008)

بالضغط على الرابط أدناه يمكن ان تحمل البرنامج Coordinate Calculater وهو مهم بالاخص للمساحين ومن ذو خبرة ب GSI وهو فعال ولا يحتاج الى كراك وليس Demo 
الرابط :

httpwww.4shared.comfile45392027a578c5dcoordinate_calculator.html


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (26 أبريل 2008)

الرابط لايعمل يائخي


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (26 أبريل 2008)

httpwww.4shared.comfile45392027a578c5dcoordinate_c alculator.html


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2008)

اخى الحبيب جزاك الله كل خير لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (2 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 مارس 2009)

الرابط لايعمل يا اخى الكريم


----------



## السيد حمدي خليفة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رابط تحويل الاحداثيات لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

لايعمل لايعمل لايعمل....


----------



## abdalla_MnS (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط مو شغال مو شغااااااااال


----------



## الهندسي 80 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ، كنت ابحث عن البرنامج وتلهفت لتحميله ، ولكني سرعان ما اصبت بخيبة امل لان الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ahmed elghabie (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل...........................


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## العكيدي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل أخي الكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## غفور (3 أكتوبر 2009)

_الرابط مششششششششششششششششششششش ششششششششششششششششششششغااااااااااااااااال_


----------



## sur_jeh (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الرايط لايعمل ارجو التفعيل


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## abd11011 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرابط لايعمل يا اخى الكريم*

الرابط لايعمل يا اخى الكريم


----------



## sosohoho (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط يحتاج الى طبيب


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (1 فبراير 2011)

وكبين الطبيب ما اجا ليعالج الرابط


----------



## زهزوه (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور أخي على البرنامج و جزاك الله خيراًز
الأخوة الأفاضل الذين لم يحصلوا على الرابط بكل بساطة ادخلوا على موقع ال4shared و عملوا بحث على البرنامج حتلاقوه بكل بساطة بدل ما الكل قعد و استنى و انتظر و الرابط لا يعمل والرابط لا يعمل و الرابط لا يعمل والرابط لا يعمل , على كلن إليكم الرابط الذي يعمل ان شاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/vDXdAi8f/coordinate_calculator.htm


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (11 أبريل 2011)

httpwww.4shared.comfile45392027a578c5dcoordinate_c alculator.html


----------



## حودة1988 (11 أبريل 2011)

الرابط موش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال يبقى ايه الفايدة يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng Thaer (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.

يا للخيبة !


----------

